# Wie Gut ist Bulls wirklich?



## Pille68 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo mein Name ist Oliver und ich bin 42 Jahre alt ,
ich Fahre überwiegend Touren und kein Downhill 
Ich wohne auf der Schwäbischen Alb!!

Mann hört immer wieder Bulls sei so schlecht !!
Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen ich fahre jetzt das Copperhead 3 seit fast einem Jahr, und ich muss sagen das es für den Preis ein richtig geiles Rad ist und denke durchaus das es mit anderen Großen Herstellern in dieser Preisklasse 100% mithalten kann oder was meint ihr denn dazu und was sind eure Erfahrungen ??


----------



## baiker007 (10. Dezember 2010)

Also des hör ich auch immer und mich interessiert des auch.
aber preis/leistung is garnet so schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pille68 (10. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe mit dem Rad jetzt schon etliche Kilometer geschruppt und keinerlei Probleme bis auf die Bremsanlage von Formula das ist aber ein anderes Thema !!


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Dezember 2010)

in mein Bekannten kreis schreddert auch einer mit ein Bulls wie wild und anscheinend auch ohne grenzen durch die gegend und der Rahmen hält.
Alles andere hat er mindestens einmal getauscht.


----------



## Puky Pitt (10. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin auch kein Fan dieser Marke. Der Ruf leidet bestimmt mit darunter das es eben MTB´s zw. 199,- und 1999,- + gibt. Klar sind die teureren Bikes von Bulls gut. Austattung is nicht schlecht und die Rahmen in der höheren Preisklasse bestimmt auch kein Schrott. Wird halt wie bei vielen günstigen Firmen sein das der Rahmen eben ein Massenprodukt aus Taiwan ist und von der ZEG in enormen Mengen bezogen wird und daruch halt auch sehr günstig wird. Wo eventl die Qualität zu wünschen lässt sind nicht sichtbare Teile am Rad wie zB das Innenlager(damals), Schaltzüge, Felgenbänder etc...oder eben die Anbauteile wie Lenker, Vorbau, Speichen, Sattel/Stütze usw... 
(bin ich der Meinung mal so wo aufgenommen zu haben)

Im großen und ganzen aber bestimmt keine schlechten Räder wenn man eben nicht das billigste nimmt, Preis/Leistung is gut und wer keinen Wert aufs Image legt ist mit sicherheit nicht falsch bei Bulls was den Touren und CC Bereich angeht. 

Gruß Puky


----------



## Puky Pitt (10. Dezember 2010)

oh!  fast vergessen. Willkommen hier im Forum ;-)


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Dezember 2010)

.


----------



## Bushaube (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre das Copperhead 3 schon 2 Jahre, habe damit schon etliche Marathons bestritten und noch keine Probleme mit dem Rad gehabt.


----------



## felixbur (12. Dezember 2010)

Hey Oliver, 
Willkommen an Board.

Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung mit Bulls, daher interessiert mich auch das Ergebnis der Umfrage. Hoffentlich nehmen viel Leute daran Teil, um ein repräsentatives Ergebnis zu bekommen.


----------



## Pille68 (13. Dezember 2010)

Erst mal danke für die Herzliche Begrüßung 
Ja also die Austattung der Schaltung ,felgen ,Reifen alles top bis Auf die Bremse die ich Erfolgreich reklamiert habe und habe mir eine Shimano XT drauf machen lassen !!

Was den rahmen angeht , Cube oder scott stellen doch auch massen von Rahmen her oder deswegen leidet die Qualität doch auch nicht ?
Und auch von diesen Herstellern gibt es Räder im 500 Euro bereich oder noch günstiger!!
Also ich kann ehrlich gesagt an der Verarbeitung des Rahmens am Copperhead 3 NICHT WIRKLICH irgendwelche mängel feststellen ich bin aber auch kein Fachmann oder Profi laut Tests soll es Das Rad 2010 gewesen sein in der Preisklasse wer Fährt ein noch teureres Bulls und wie sieht es da aus ???

Wie schon gesagt Fahre nur im Touren bereich habe keinerlei Downhill Erfahrung !!


----------



## polo (13. Dezember 2010)

kommt drauf an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pille68 (13. Dezember 2010)

Auf was polo??..............


Ps. es währe nett wenn ihr eure Meinungen oder Abstimmung kurz begründen könntet 
Und Danke an alle die mit machen !!!!


----------



## 4mate (13. Dezember 2010)

Bulls = Rahmen brechen wie Glas


----------



## polo (13. Dezember 2010)

Pille68 schrieb:


> Auf was polo??..............


auf modell, einsatz, konkurrenzprodukte etc. im übrigen bist du doch zufrieden. brauchst du wirklich mehr infos?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Dezember 2010)

Bulls is was für Leute ohne Geld für ein richtiges Rad. Und solche die sich von ZEG-Händler gerne einen Bären aufbinden lassen. Punkt.


----------



## Pille68 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ja polo ich bin mit dem Rad und der Austattung soweit zufrieden aber möchte mir noch ein zweites Bike kaufen und hoffe dadurch einfach den Stellenwert des Bulls raus zu bekommen?

zb .TigersClaw ich finde es nicht gut aus einem Fahrrad ein Statussymbol zu machen, weil es gibt auch von Cube oder Scott oder Weehler und wie sie alle heißen Räder im unteren Preissegment und es gibt auch Leute Die nicht soviel Geld haben, aber darum geht es hier nicht sondern wie gut Bulls wirklich ist hier zählen Erfahrungen !!
Wie gesagt es gibt auch von Bulls Räder im 2000Euro bereich wie steht es mit denen ??
Da habe ich durchaus schon Räder von bekannteren Marken gesehen die da von der Austattung nicht mithalten können..

Mich Interessieren die Erfahrungen von ehemaligen oder noch aktiven Bulls fahrer .
Aber natürlich darf gerne jeder was dazu schreiben ich lerne gerne dazu..


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde auch kein 2000 Euro Rad von Bulls kaufen, weil Bulls einfach ein shice Image hat. Was sicher auch daran liegt, das die Marke von "Profis" wie ZEG verkauft wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCHEIBE (15. Dezember 2010)

polo schrieb:


> auf modell, einsatz, konkurrenzprodukte etc. im übrigen bist du doch zufrieden. brauchst du wirklich mehr infos?





Mehr Brauchst nicht...aber  mit  Bike  nummer 2  überlegen .

Soll  Fully  oder  Hardtail  werden?Gebraucht  oder  Neu?
Bikemarkt  vllt?


----------



## CrossX (15. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich würde auch kein 2000 Euro Rad von Bulls kaufen, weil Bulls einfach ein shice Image hat. .



Wenn ich sowas lese könnte ich immer vor Lachen vom Stuhl fallen. 
Streng nach dem Motto:"Schei.... auf Technik oder Ausstattung, hauptsache der Name stimmt. Man könnte ja an der Eisdiele schlecht über mich reden."

Ist doch egal was andere denken. Hab in meiner ersten Saison auch ein Bulls gefahren und hab damit manch Specialized, Scott und wie sie alle heißen beim Marathon hinter mir gelassen. 
Und fahren tut es immer noch gut. Nach immerhin 4 Jahren (mitlerweile aber als Ersatzrad)


----------



## Pille68 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Scheibe !!
Es soll wieder ein Hardtail werden weil als Touren Fahrer brauche ich kein Fully!!

Und CrossX ich kann dir da nur zustimmen ist oft leider so...
Wobei es mir Persönlich egal ist wer was für ein Rad fährt mann muss sich damit 
wohlfühlen ,und ja die Austattung einiger Bulls Räder ist schon klasse und ich denke was den Rahmen angeht 
Könnte man mit einem Bulls auch locker eine Trans Alp schaffen, ich werde es testen 2011 mal sehen.. zumindest will ich den Glockner hoch und Zillertal schlegeis speicher fahren !!
Also was das Touren fahren angeht bin ich begeistert vom Copperhead 3 und mann kommt super den Berg hoch ...


----------



## SCHEIBE (16. Dezember 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese könnte ich immer vor Lachen vom Stuhl fallen.
> Streng nach dem Motto:"Schei.... auf Technik oder Ausstattung, hauptsache der Name stimmt. Man könnte ja an der Eisdiele schlecht über mich reden."
> 
> Ist doch egal was andere denken. Hab in meiner ersten Saison auch ein Bulls gefahren und hab damit manch Specialized, Scott und wie sie alle heißen beim Marathon hinter mir gelassen.
> Und fahren tut es immer noch gut. Nach immerhin 4 Jahren (mitlerweile aber als Ersatzrad)



Genau  meine  Meinung!
Bin  auch  Tour  Fahrer, fahre  aber  Fully  und  zwar  seit  9  Jahren.
Obwohl  STORCK  s......e  Image  hat (Markus  Storck) wie  manche  hier  behaupten, habe  ich  Adrenalin gekauft.Komponenten  mix  und  wunderschöne  Rahmen  haben  mich  total  überzeugt.Habe  2  Maratons  gefahren  und  im  1  Drittel  angekommen (Jedes mal  über  400 Starter).
Kann  man  generell also  nicht  sagen - Ht  oder  Fully  als  Touren  Bike.
Und  glaube  100%-tig  das  man  mit  COPPERHEAD3 auch  Alpen  schaffen  kann!Alles  Frage  der  Vorbreitung  und  Komponenten.
...kleiner Tip - Bikermarkt.Für  2000  Mäuse  wird  man was  finden!


----------



## rosenland (16. Dezember 2010)

_"Seit 2007 ist* GG Concepts* mitverantwortlich für die Produktentwicklung und das Marketing der Mountain Bikes und Rennräder der Marke BULLS. "_


GG steht für Gerrit Gaastra und somit wiederum für *IDWORX *Räder.
Kann also nicht so schlecht sein. Er wird sicherlich auf sein Image achten...


http://www.bulls.de/i2011/bulls-innovation-29er0.html


----------



## Pille68 (17. Dezember 2010)

...kleiner Tip - Bikermarkt.Für 2000 Mäuse wird man was finden!

Scheibe hättest du da einen link für mich ?? 
Das wäre nett !!


----------



## Up&Down (17. Dezember 2010)

Die Frage "Wie findet ihr die Marke Bulls.????" mit Antwortmöglichkeiten wie "Ist ein Gutes Produkt" ist schon mal totaler Misst. 

Marke und Produkt sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Bulls-Produkte sind sicher nicht schlecht, wenn für ausreichend Geld ausreichend gute Standardteile aus Massenproduktion verbaut sind, kann das auch kaum anders sein und ist nicht der Rede wert.

Die Marke hingegen: :kotz:

Bulls ist ja eigentlich die Abkürzung für Bullsh*t. ZEG-Läden sind mir bisher mit maximal ahnungslosen Verkäufern begegnet, gesichtslose Hallen mit der Lage und mit dem Charme von Lidl und Aldi.

Wer Biken auch als Style begreift, also nach dem Shredden im Park mit vielen coolen MX-style Moves gerne auch die Icedeale besucht (darf als Metapher verstanden werden ), wird an diesen gesichtslosen 0815-Produkten nichts finden.

Wenn man Fitf*cker ist, für den nur km, hm, und km/h zählen, oder sparbessen, oder geschmacks- und farbenblind und seine Sachen morgens von Mutti hingelegt bekommt, weil sonst die Kollegen wieder alle lachen müssen, dann ist Bulls die richtige Marke.

Also totaler Misst.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (17. Dezember 2010)

Pille68 schrieb:


> Was den rahmen angeht , Cube oder scott stellen doch auch massen von Rahmen her oder deswegen leidet die Qualität doch auch nicht ?
> Und auch von diesen Herstellern gibt es Räder im 500 Euro bereich oder noch günstiger!!


Ich denke, Puky hat sich auch nicht auf die Qualität bezogen  Sondern wollte erklären, dass eine Marke wie Bulls durch die enorme Stückzahl bei gleicher/ähnlicher Qualität natürlich im Preis runtergehen kann. 

Das "Imageproblem" ist hier im Forum sicherlich vorhanden, das liegt aber auch an dem Typ Biker, der sich hier größtenteils rumtreibt. Das sind Paradiesvögel. Die LIEBEN ihre Bikes. Schau Dich mal in den "Zeigt her eure XYZ-Bikes" - Galerien um, was da für Schmuckstücke gepostet werden. 
Da werden Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung gesetzt und Unmengen an Schotter investiert, um eine von fünf weltweit existierenden Sattelstützenklemmen zu bekommen, die farblich zur Eloxierung der Lenkergriffe passt. Ich will das gar nicht schlechtreden, ich finde es im Gegenteil immer schön, da die richtig pornösen Hobel zu bewundern. 

Aber Bulls ist halt eine ZEG-Marke. Das ist der größte Einkäufer in Europa, sprich, die Kisten findest Du ÜBERALL . Wenn sich irgendein Laie aus einer Laune heraus im Sommer spontan überlegt, ach ich kauf mir mal ein Mountainbike, stehen die Chancen gut, dass er beim Händler um die Ecke ein Bulls rausträgt. Hätte ich fast genauso gemacht, bin dann aber günstiger an was gebrauchtes von Conway gekommen (noch so eine "Top" Marke  ). 

Mit einem Serien-Golf fährst Du ja auch nicht zum Custom Hot Rod Motorweekend, obwohls ein super Auto ist. Zumindest nicht, ohne Gelächter zu ernten. 

Machs wie ich - fahr damit, hab Spass, und bis Du Dir in ein paar Jahren von einem 301-jährigen blinden Samurai in Handarbeit einen Rahmen bauen lässt, den Du dann für zwei Jahresgehälter mit Tune-Einzelstücken aus gepresstem Meteoritenstaub verbastelst, sag hier im Forum keinem, welche Marke Du fährst.


----------



## Pille68 (17. Dezember 2010)

TTKreischwurst ... schön geschrieben ..
Ja du hast recht ist schade das soviele Marken bezogen sind,aber jedem das seine


----------



## Bremen1971 (18. Dezember 2010)

Sehr gut = Ich habe ein Bulls, bin kein Profi und kann mir nichts anderes leisten. Oder ich habe ab â¬ 1000,- ausgegeben.
Ist ein gutes Produkt = Ich habe ein Bulls, Preis und Leistung Ã¼berzeugen und fÃ¼r meinen Einsatzzweck reicht es allemal - ich kann aber auch andere RÃ¤der und deren Fahrer akzeptieren...
Na ja - ist nichts gescheites = Ich hatte mal die Klasse bis â¬ 800,- gekauft und wÃ¤re damit auch bei anderen HÃ¤ndlern auf die Nase gefallen. Mittlerweile habe ich etwas teureres( heiÃt nicht bessser!!! ) und auÃerdem bin ich nie zufrieden, schon gar nicht mit den Sachen, mit denen andere SpaÃ und Erfolg haben.
Ist totaler Mist = Ich habe nicht einmal ein Bulls gefahren, sondern gleich â¬ 5000,-- ausgegeben, putze das Rad aber fast nur und fahre kaum damit. Jeder Reifen wird maximal 300 Kilometer auf der StraÃe gefahren und dann gegen etwas neues ausgetauscht. Dummerweise fahren stÃ¤ndig BULLS-Fahrer an mir vorbei, die freundlich grÃ¼Ãen... Pack, Gesindel,...

Ich selbst fahre ein Bulls Copperhead 3 und mÃ¶chte nichts darunter fahren. 
Die Bremse habe ich auf XT-Scheiben umgerÃ¼stet, Ritchey WCS True Locking Griffe dran und meinen Lieblingssattel Velo Pronto SL.Z1 drauf. Je nach Wetter Schutzbleche dran oder auch nicht... 
DemnÃ¤chst kommt noch eine Vario SattelstÃ¼tze dran und gut ist - vielleicht nochmal ein zweiter Radsatz - deutlich breiter...

Als Rennrad fahre ich ein IDEAL DELTA TEAM Carbon mit Ultegra-Aussattung einem Dura-Ace Laufradsatz. Die Kombination hat einen Neupreis von ca. â¬ 3.300, aber IDEAL kennt kein Schwein. 
Wenn das Paket stimmt ist der Name egal. Was bringen mir anerkennende Worte anderer, wenn ich keine Freude am Rad habe?
Es gibt halt Praktiker und Poser... Damit stelle ich nicht in Abrede, dass viele auch mit hochwertigem Material umgehen kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pille68 (18. Dezember 2010)

Bremen das ist ja mal eine Aussage die den Nagel so ziemlich auf den Kopf treffen könnte 
Bin aber auch froh das es noch Bulls Fahrer gibt die dazu stehen und die sich nicht schämen zu sagen "ja ich fahre ein Bulls"  
Ich komme mit dem Copperhead 3 auch super klar !!
Hmm vielleicht hätte ich das Thema anders nennen sollen ZB: Muss ich mich schämen ein Bulls zu fahren ?? 
Aber deine Aufteilung der Abstimmung gefällt mir wie du es beschreibst !!
Ja in der tat könnte mann es so sehen.......

Das Ergebnis der Abstimmung finde ich bis hier her auch sehr interessant !!
Ja sind diejenigen  die schreiben Totaler Misst wirklich schon mal ein Bulls gefahren??
Oder ist es einfach nur der ruf oder das ein Bulls keine 5000 Euro kostet ??
In der tat stellt sich die frage 
Aber ich denke jeder hat schon die Erfahrung gemacht 
Günstig ist nicht = schlecht oder ??


----------



## SCHEIBE (18. Dezember 2010)

Günstig  ist  nicht  schlecht - richtig!
Außerdem....Marketing  und  Foren  Sponsoring  macht  (und  nach  Vorne  "geschobene " Bike  Marken) diese  miese  Stimmung.


----------



## Bremen1971 (19. Dezember 2010)

Wie findet ihr die Marke BULLS? 

Die Fragestellung hinkt ein wenig... Die Marke BULLS ist dahingehend super, als dass sie fÃ¼r jeden etwas im Programm hat. 

FÃ¼r Kevin als Rad fÃ¼r den Schulweg ( Wildtail ) fÃ¼r â¬ 299,-- bis zum Black Adder Team fÃ¼r aktuell â¬ 4399,-- ( 2010 noch fÃ¼r â¬ 3499,-- ) kauft RestbestÃ¤nde, 2011 wird teuer - Ã¼berall!!!

Auch Cannondale kann man gut finden ( z. B. meinem Favoriten Hardtail Flash Hi-Mod 1 fÃ¼r â¬ 5999,-- ) oder *******, weil der Marke nun auch auf â¬ 499,-- RÃ¤dern steht, wo es einem kalt den RÃ¼cken runter lÃ¤uft...

Was fÃ¼r eine Entwicklung... mit Frotschritt hat das nichts zu tun!


----------



## topdog1811 (19. Dezember 2010)

naja wenn man mag ,kann man das mit jeder karke tun, ob Bulls Stevens oder univega


----------



## Bremen1971 (20. Dezember 2010)

topdog1811 schrieb:


> naja wenn man mag ,kann man das mit jeder karke tun, ob Bulls Stevens oder univega


 
Stimmt - aber deshalb ist die Frage wie man Bulls findet ja auch schlecht gestellt. 

Bei dem umfassten Spektrum an Bikes welches hier angeboten wird ist diese Frage so nicht zu beantworten. 

Da BULLS sich im Laufe der Jahre aber echt gemacht hat ( Qualität der Schweißnähte, Festigkeiten, Gewichte, Lacke und Pulverbeschichtungen etc. ) finde ich die Marke gut - sehr gut, wenn auch nicht super... Andere entwickeln sich halt mitunter deutlich zurück.

Ich denke, dass andere Marken mit besserem Image die gleichen Teile verbauen. 

Die Copperhead und Black Adder Modelle sind so oft Testsieger, Kauftip, Preis-Leistungs-Sieger, mit gut oder sehr gut bewertet worden, dass liegt sicherlich nicht an schlechten Rädern. 

Das Forum hier ist natürlich für jederman offen, auch für Menschen die noch nie ein MTB besessen haben, jedoch bin ich überzeugt, dass man überall ab 1.000 Euro ein vernünftiges Hardtail oder ab 1.600 ein brauchbares Fully bekommen kann. 

Und ich stehe auch zu meinem günstigen Alurahmen, denn wenn ich auf Schnee und Eis oder im Gelände auf die Nase falle, dann kaufe ich mir im Schadensfall für ein paar hundert Euro einen neuen Rahmen und baue das Rad neu auf. 

Andere schrotten bei einem Umfaller den Carbonrahmen für tausende von Euros - schön, wenn man es sich leisten kann, schade, wenn dann der Hausseegen schief hängt und man die Lebensversicherung anknapsen muss. 

Die Räder und auch die Besitzer sind zu individuell um zu sagen, was gut oder schlecht ist. 

Ich wünsche allen hier eine sturzfreie Weihnachtszeit und einen Guten Drift ins Jahr 2011.


----------



## Pille68 (20. Dezember 2010)

Danke Bremen das Wünsche ich Dir und allen anderen auch Natürlich, lasst euch reichlich beschenken !!

Ja wie könnte mann so eine frage den dann stellen ??
Vielleicht eine Abstimmung über bekante marken ??


----------



## TTKreischwurst (20. Dezember 2010)

Die Frage braucht m. Mng. nach nicht gestellt zu werden. Es ist doch klar, dass Bulls, genau wie die allermeisten anderen Bike-Firmen (inklusive Liteville, Santacruz etc.) seine Rahmen aus Taiwan bezieht, sprich die sind grundsätzlich schonmal in Ordnung. Da werden dann Komponenten drangebastelt, die von Shimpanso, SRAM und Konsorten kommen und so ebenfalls an jedem anderen Bike zu finden sind. Heraus kommt, egal bei wem, ein gutes Fahrrad. In der Kategorie ab 1000 Piepen sind eigentlich bei jedem Hersteller die Hardtails grundsätzlich brauchbar, da macht Bulls sicher keine Ausnahme. Angst vor schlechter Qualität brauchst Du nicht zu haben. 

Aber egal, wie Du die Frage formulierst, drehst und wendest: Ein Bulls ist nunmal ein Großserienbike von der Stange und wird hier im Forum bei kaum jemandem leuchtende Augen hervorrufen. Mir geht es mit meinem Conway ganz genauso. 

Kann Dir aber herzlich egal sein, wenn Du Dir die Kiste vor allen Dingen geholt hast, um damit zu fahren. Ich benutze mein Mountainbike standesgemäß im Wald auf verschlungenen, einsamen Singletrails. Wen will ich da beeindrucken, die Eichhörnchen? Nach 2km Gelände kann man den Markennamen vor lauter Dreck eh nicht mehr lesen. 
Wenn Du hier im Forum Mitfahrer kennenlernst, kann ich Dich auch beruhigen: bei allem online-Fachgesimpel interessiert in freier Wildbahn keine Sau mehr, welches Fabrikat Du unterm Hintern hast. Da wollen alle Spass haben und gut is.


----------



## TomatoAc (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre auch ein Bulls, hauptsächtlich weil ein Kommilitone bei ZEG arbeitet und nen richtig guten Preis machen konnte.

Mittlerweile bin ich sehr froh über den Kauf, denn Preis-/Leistung stimmt einfach. Ausserdem nutze ich das Bike auch für meine täglichen Uni und Stadtfahrten und bei dem Rad kann ich mir wenigstens relativ sicher sein, dass es nicht geklaut wird 

Im Endeffekt geht es ja immer nur um die Rahmen beim Markenkauf, denn alle Anbauteile sind ersetzbar bzw. in gewissen Preisklassen sowieso alle von den größeren Herstellern und identisch (Shimano-/Sram Antrieb u. Schaltung, RockShox Gabeln, etc.) Sättel sind sowieso ne Sache wo du auch bei nem 5000 Bike unglücklich sein kannst wenn er nicht passt.

Insofern würde ich mir jederzeit wieder ein Bulls holen, da ich auch eher Pragmatiker als Markenfetischist bin.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (20. Dezember 2010)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> und bei dem Rad kann ich mir wenigstens relativ sicher sein, dass es nicht geklaut wird


Eigentlich nicht. Bei den Seelenverkäufern, die mir während meiner Studentenzeit teilweise geklaut wurden, kann ich feststellen: Wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet, wird Dir sogar der Dreck unterm Fingernagel geklaut. Ein gutes Bulls wäre mir für die Stadt zu riskant. Grad hier in Aachen.



> Im Endeffekt geht es ja immer nur um die Rahmen beim Markenkauf, denn alle Anbauteile sind ersetzbar bzw. in gewissen Preisklassen sowieso alle von den größeren Herstellern und identisch


Selbst die Rahmen sind ersetzbar, wenn man nicht auf Carbon oder Titan besteht. Irgendwelche 08/15 HT-Rahmen kriegst Du ab 150 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremen1971 (20. Dezember 2010)

Die Frage muss man immer zu einem bestimmten Modell und dem angestrebten Einsatzzweck stellen. 

Taugt ein Bulls Black Adder Team für...

Dann passen die Antworten zum Produkt.


----------



## Pille68 (20. Dezember 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_KQmjzQNOM"]YouTube        - Product Presentation Bulls Black Adder Team 29, 2011 Modell[/nomedia]

Hört sich gut an und sieht auch supi aus finde ich !!!
Währe eine Überlegung wert..........

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIWOGiGPjQw&feature=fvw"]YouTube        - BIKE EXPO - BULLS Twenty-Niner Mountainbikes[/nomedia]


----------



## KonaBikerM (21. Dezember 2010)

also ich find bulls so geht so,es gibt halt die billigen scheiß dinger da für 300 euro oder so und die guten teueren,so versauen die ihren ruf  mit den scheiß billig dingern


----------



## Pille68 (21. Dezember 2010)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> also ich find bulls so geht so,es gibt halt die billigen scheiß dinger da für 300 euro oder so und die guten teueren,so versauen die ihren ruf  mit den scheiß billig dingern



Die Aussage ist aber Schwachsinn Sorry oder ???
 Schau mal hin die gibt es von Cube oder Scott auch !!!!...............


----------



## KonaBikerM (21. Dezember 2010)

ne stimmt schon aber die von cube und scott halten wenigstens,es gibt nen video wo des bulls (billig) getestet wurde und die gabel brach!!


----------



## Bushaube (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe 2008 ein Bulls Wild Beast gekauft für 399 Euro, damit bin ich dann meinen ersten Marathon gefahren. Der Rahmen hat gehalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .Jetzt fahre ich ein Copperhead 3 neu gekauft 2009 . Mit dem Rad habe ich schon einige Marathons 2009 und 2010 bestritten und der Rahmen hält immer noch.
Ich bin mit der Marke absolut zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (21. Dezember 2010)

Wie schon geschrieben bzw. angedeutet kommt es doch eher auf die Kompnenten drauf an. Wann macht denn wirklich mal ein Rahmen schlapp ?
Ich finde bulls kann gute Räder bauen mit einem grundsätzlich guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass ich diese Marke ( trotz ihrer Rennerfolge ) unglaublich langweilig finde ( wie einige andere Marken auch ).


----------



## TTKreischwurst (21. Dezember 2010)

Bushaube schrieb:


> Copperhead 3 neu gekauft 2009 . Mit dem Rad habe ich schon einige Marathons 2009 und 2010 bestritten und der Rahmen hält immer noch.


Alles andere wäre bei einem kein Jahr altem Rahmen auch schwer verwunderlich und nicht akzeptabel  Nichts gegen Bulls, aber dass der Rahmen auch bei intensiver (standesgemäßer) Nutzung mindestens 5 Jahre hält, erwarte ich eigentlich von jedem neuen Rad.


----------



## FrankDe (21. Dezember 2010)

Also ich glaube das die Marke Bulls einen viel zu schlechten Ruf hat.

Das Bulls gute Räder bauen kann zeigt alleine schon das Team Bulls mit Karl Platt, Stefan Sahm und anderen Weltspitzefahrer. Sicherlich bekommen die ihre Teile und Rahmen öfters getauscht, wie manchner Hobbyfahrer, aber das ist bei anderen erfolgreichen Teams nicht anders.

Meistens hängt die Qualität des Rades auch nicht vom Rahmen, also vom hersteller ab, sondern viel mehr von den Teilen die verbaut sind, wie Gabel, Schaltung und Bremse.
Ich denke das der schlechte Ruf eher von ZEG und deren Verkäufer kommt. Die meisten Verkäufer von ZEG haben mit Fahrradfahren nicht viel zu tun.

Wenn du in einen Laden wie ZEG gehst, darfst dich halt nicht auf die Kompetenz der Arbeiter verlassen. Da musst du es so machen, wie du es bereits tust: Dich im Internet (und vllt auch in Zeitschriften) informieren.
Wie schon gesagt, meiner Meinung nach hängt das ganze viel mehr von der Ausstattung ab. Mit XT-Ausstattung und einer vernünftigen Gabel kann man nicht mehr viel falsch machen. 
Ich würde einfach sagen, wenn dir die Räder von Bulls gefallen und sie ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben, was bei Bulls meistens so ist, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Ein vernünftiges Rad bekommt man bei Bulls für etwa 800,- bis 1000,- Euro, wohingegen man bei anderen Herstellern gleich 200 oder 300 Euro mehr zahlt.
Ich bin inzwischen bei CUBE, die auch relativ günstige Räder haben. Bin aber trotzdem mehr als zufrieden. Man muss halt auch den richtigen Händler haben, der auch Reparaturen gut und schnell erledigen kann. Das ist ein entscheidender Faktor, wenn man viel im Jahr auf dem Rad unterwegs ist und sich handwerklich am Rad nicht so gut auskennt. Indem fall würde ich von ZEG eher abraten

Grüße Frank


----------



## 4mate (21. Dezember 2010)

FrankDe schrieb:


> Das Bulls gute Räder bauen kann zeigt alleine schon das Team Bulls mit Karl Platt, Stefan Sahm und anderen Weltspitzefahrer. Sicherlich bekommen die ihre Teile und Rahmen öfters getauscht


...die fahren umgelabelte Scott-Rahmen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297142&page=4


----------



## FrankDe (21. Dezember 2010)

Naja, möcht mich da jetzt nicht festlegen, aber das sind doch alles nur Behautpungen!?


----------



## Pille68 (21. Dezember 2010)

Das denke ich auch !!
Ich meine das schlechte spricht sich immer schneller rum wie das Gute !!
Und das kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das Bulls das nötig hat,ja so ein Gerücht ist schnell in die Welt gesetzt............
Sowas nervt dann schon wenn mann es nicht mit 100% er Sicherheit sagen kann und sowas behauptet Um halt was schlecht zu machen was eigentlich gar nicht sooo schlecht ist


----------



## Sir Galahad (21. Dezember 2010)

TTKreischwurst schrieb:


> Die Frage braucht m. Mng. nach nicht gestellt zu werden. Es ist doch klar, dass Bulls, genau wie die allermeisten anderen Bike-Firmen (inklusive Liteville, Santacruz etc.) seine Rahmen aus Taiwan bezieht, sprich die sind grundsätzlich schonmal in Ordnung.



So ganz über einen Kamm scheren kann man das nicht. Bulls verwendet nicht nur Komponenten aus dem Großserien-Regal, sondern auch Rahmen, die in Asien entwickelt (bzw. kopiert), in Massen hergestellt und mit dem Label der Käufermarke versehen werden. Das geht auch für recht hochwertige Teile einschließlich Carbon-Rahmen.

Insofern ist die einzige Leistung der "Marke" Bulls einen sinnvollen Masseneinkauf aus dem Asia-Regal zu tätigen und dafür einen guten Preis zu machen. Das man sich damit kein Gesicht und keine besondere Achtung schafft, verwundert nicht. Gute Qualität ist damit ohne weiteres drin, das bezweifelt ja auch keiner hier.

Firmen wie Liteville, Santacruz etc. lassen zwar zunehmend auch in Asien schweißen, aber die Entwicklung der Rahmen erfolgt in Europa oder US. Gerade bei Fullies werden so viele Innovationen geschaffen und vom technischen und gestalterischen Design erkennbare und einmalige Produkte erzeugt. 
Dabei werden teilweise auch weitergehende Anpassungen, z.B des Dämpfers an die Geometrie des Rahmens vorgenommen. Dass wir hier von anderen Stückzahlen und Entwicklungsaufwänden und damit Preisen reden, ist ja klar. 

Diese Produkte haben ein Gesicht - ein Liteville oder ein Santacruz oder ein Intense oder ein Specialized erkennt man auf 100 m und ohne jedes Label, ein Labelbike wie Bulls nur am Aufkleber. Erstere setzen die Meilensteine, die dann zwei Jahre später billig im Taiwan-Regal liegen. Gesicht und Innovation und nicht die Eisdiele ist vielen Menschen ein paar EUR wert - von denen dann auch die Bulls-Käufer durch die billigen aber guten Asien-Kopien profitieren. Fürs billige Kopien kaufen bekommt man aber halt auch kein Schulterklopfen oder besondere Achtung aus der Biker-Gemeinde. 

Und darum sind Bulls und Co nicht weiter der Rede wert ...

Edit: die Bemühungen, doch ein wenig Entwicklungsarbeit durch externe Berater für einzelne hochpreisige Rahmenmodelle zu machen, sind kaum mehr als kosmetische Marketing-Maßnahmen im Vergleich zum Innovationsgrad von Liteville und Co. In etwa so wie der Phaeton aus VW auch keine Marke wie Mercedes oder gar Ferrari machen kann.


----------



## Pille68 (22. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn einer mal eine Rahmen Bruch hatte, dann möchte ich nicht wissen was er damit angestellt hat lach !!
Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Im Touren bereich ein Rahmen bricht oder Marathon bereich !!
Ja und nur weil ein Rahmen in Taiwan gebaut oder geschweißt wird heißt das nicht automatisch Misst oder !!

Also ich bin schon an einigen Fahrern in den Bergen oder auf einer steig vorbeigezogen die ein mega teures Rad hatten, so was hat ihnen jetzt das teure Rad genutzt MEGA leicht Carbon ultra teure Austattung und und und hmmm nix.......
In dem Fall ist es doch Peinlich von einem Bulls Fahrer überholt zu werden... 

Es ist doch echt egal ob einer an der Eisdiele über mich lacht weil ich ein Bulls fahre !!
Geld oder ein Rad für 5000 Euro ersetzt nicht das Können oder die Kondition  eines Fahrer im Downhill bereich mag das stimmen mit der Qualität eines etwas teureren Rahmen, aber im Touren bereich ist das nur Show so nach dem Motto HEY SCHAUT MA MEIN MEGA TEURES RAD ......
Wie schon gesagt wenn mann ein Fahrrad als Statussymbol Braucht dann hat das mit Sport nix mehr zutun 
Und das sollte jeder einzelne für sich selber wissen warum er sich ein Rad für Tausende von Euros kauft ,ist es wirklich wegen dem Sport oder wegen den Leuten an der Eisdiele 

Alles in allem denke ich ist Bulls auf einem Guten weg und das zeigt auch die Abstimmung auch wenn die frage nicht präzise gestellt ist !!
Das ist durchaus ein Rad was man sich kaufen kann .......


----------



## SCHEIBE (22. Dezember 2010)

"Also ich bin schon an einigen Fahrern in den Bergen oder auf einer steig  vorbeigezogen die ein mega teures Rad hatten, so was hat ihnen jetzt  das teure Rad genutzt MEGA leicht Carbon ultra teure Austattung und und  und hmmm nix.......
In dem Fall ist es doch Peinlich von einem Bulls Fahrer überholt zu werden..." Zitatende.

Tja....darüber  schpricht  keiner  gerne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aus  eigene  Erfahrung  könne  ich  das.Habe  mit  alten HT ca.14 kg schwer Marke  Raleigh  manche  Scalpel,St.Andreas  und  Alutech  kaputt  gefahren....und  dazu  um  in  Schnitt  20  Jahren  jungeren  Biker.Ich  sag  immer " Ausdauer  und  eifach  gute  Beine  muss  man  haben.Be............  Ego.


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. Dezember 2010)

SCHEIBE schrieb:


> "In dem Fall ist es doch Peinlich von einem Bulls Fahrer überholt zu werden..."
> 
> Tja....darüber  schpricht  keiner  gerne...



Kein Wunder, denn:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pille68 (23. Dezember 2010)

Ach da wird es schon genug geben die da mit ihrem Luxus Bike 
:kotz: en könnten da bin ich mir fast sicher !!

Von einem Bulls Fahrer stehen gelassen wo gibt es den sowas "Mein Rad hat doch den schöneren Namen " Lach 
Naja das ist auch nicht das Thema hier !!!


----------



## Pille68 (23. Dezember 2010)

Ach da wird es schon genug geben die da mit ihrem Luxus Bike 
:kotz: en könnten da bin ich mir fast sicher !!

Von einem Bulls Fahrer stehen gelassen wo gibt es den sowas "Mein Rad hat doch den schöneren Namen " Lach 
Naja das ist auch nicht das Thema hier !!!

Wird schon seinen Grund haben warum ....Bulls.... in der Weltspitze mit fährt!!


----------



## TTKreischwurst (23. Dezember 2010)

Man kann aber auch die Kirche jetzt so langsam mal wieder im Dorf lassen 

Ein kleines bisschen Neid kann man da nämlich schon rauslesen. Es kann euch doch völlig egal sein, wer es wem auf welcher Steigung so richtig gezeigt hat. Ein fitterer Fahrer macht ein Bulls genausowenig besser wie irgendeine andere Marke schlecht. Dieses "wir gegen den Rest der Welt" ist auch deplaziert, es interessiert Mitfahrer im Wald nicht im Geringsten, welche Marke ihr fahrt. Da werden auch mal munter die Hobel getauscht, Federungseinstellungen diskutiert und ansonsten wird einfach nur zusammen geradelt. 

Eine gewisse Fixierung auf Exklusives herrscht nur im Forum, das ist aber auch normal, oder wie viele Leute kennt Ihr, die sich im Netz über den serienmässigen Opel Astra unterhalten wollen.


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Dezember 2010)

Das ist hier ja inzwischen genauso plemplem wie die "mit meinem Downhiller bergauf einen TdF-Sieger überholt" Threads. Der erstere platzt nach den 100 Überholmetern, der letztere trainiert eben konsequent GA1.

Oder wie der Golffahrer begeistert den Porsche überholt, dessen Fahrer grad mal länger geschäftlich telefonieren muss oder nach dem 1000sten Geschäftskilometer an dem Tag müde ist und daher mal nicht Vollgas fahren will.

Und genauso es ist KEINE besondere Leistung, mit dem Bulls den Specialized-etc.-Fahrer überholt zu haben, denn es ist wie gesagt ein gutes Durchschnittsbike, dessen Marke wegen begrenzter Innovationskraft und Originalität eben kein Image aufbauen konnte. Selbstverständlich kann man damit andere, weniger trainierte Biker überholen ... na und?

Übrigens: bei zwei gleich starken Fahrern gewinnt der mit dem leichteren Rad und das ist sicher nicht das Copperhead 3, sondern das High-End-Carbon-Bike - egal von welcher Marke. Wobei die "besseren" Marken aufgrund ihrer Innovationskraft sehr oft die Nase vorne haben.

Und Witzfiguren wie Scheibe oder Pille erinnern einen nur an stolze jugendliche Fahrer von lachhaft übertuneten Golfs, die sogar leistungsmäßig einen Boxster überholen können, aber damit am Image der Marke VW nichts ändern werden.


----------



## Mountain77 (23. Dezember 2010)

Die Geometrie des Rades muss zum Fahrer, dessen Geldbeutel und seinen Ambitionen passen. 
Mit einem Bulls, was passt, kann man ebenso Freude haben wie mit einem Specialized, Trek und wie sie alle heißen. 
Ebenso kann dir ein "Markenfahrrad" die Laune vermiesen.


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Dezember 2010)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Die Geometrie des Rades muss zum Fahrer, dessen Geldbeutel und seinen Ambitionen passen.
> Mit einem Bulls, was passt, kann man ebenso Freude haben wie mit einem Specialized, Trek und wie sie alle heißen.
> Ebenso kann dir ein "Markenfahrrad" die Laune vermiesen.




Interessante These, dass die Geometrie des Rades zum Geldbeutel des Fahrers passen muss. 

Kannst Du das erläutern?

Edit: Übrigens ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass Cannondale- und Specialized-Fahrer klüger sind als Bulls-Fahrer, weil sie bis dato völlig unbekannte Zusammenhänge aufdecken können. Und sich damit ihr besseres Bike auch wirklich verdient haben!


----------



## biker1200 (23. Dezember 2010)

..wenn ich überholt werde, achte ich nicht auf die Marke, sondern denke nur *verdammt*, so fit wärest du auch mal gerne. Bei uns fahren zwei Bulls mit, die kommen auch ans Ziel, haben Spaß und die Bikes halten schon seit einem Jahr.


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Dezember 2010)

biker1200 schrieb:


> ... Bei uns fahren zwei Bulls mit, die kommen auch ans Ziel, haben Spaß und die Bikes halten schon seit einem Jahr.



Das klingt aber schon ein wenig herablassend! Hier geht es um mehr als nur ins Ziel kommen und ein Jahr halten ...


----------



## biker1200 (23. Dezember 2010)

Nein, eher das Gegenteil ist gemeint. Die Bikes sind OK für den Preis und da gibt es auch an der Ausstattung nix zu meckern. Klar kann man jedes Bike schrotten, wenn man es im falschen Bereich einsetzt. Ein C3 für 1000 Euro, ist schlicht und ergreifend völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (23. Dezember 2010)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Interessante These, dass die Geometrie des Rades zum Geldbeutel des Fahrers passen muss.
> 
> Kannst Du das erläutern?
> 
> Edit: Übrigens ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass Cannondale- und Specialized-Fahrer klüger sind als Bulls-Fahrer, weil sie bis dato völlig unbekannte Zusammenhänge aufdecken können. Und sich damit ihr besseres Bike auch wirklich verdient haben!



Verdammt, hier muss man ganz schön auf seine Wortwahl und Satzbau achten! 

Grundsätzlich meine ich nur, sche.. auf die Marke, wenn der Fahrspaß und der P/L stimmt.


----------



## Pille68 (23. Dezember 2010)

Sorry sir Galahad aber ich denke mal mit der aussage bist du hier die größte Witzfigur !!
Alleine weil du es schon nötig hast andere zu beleidigen das sagt schon alles über Dich aus....

Sowas gehört nicht hier hin !!
Du hast wahrscheinlich noch nieeeee ein Bulls gefahren aber wir danken alle für deine qualifizierten aussagen !!


Und ich hätte halt auch mal den Rest gelesen !


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, aber Leute die ernsthaft meinen, dass jemand auf einem teureren Bike, der von ihnen auf einem Bulls überholt wird, deswegen :kotz: müsste, sind nun mal Witzfiguren.


----------



## bsmarco (23. Dezember 2010)

Was Intressieren mich die anderen Leute was die von Bulls halten oder denken.
Ist doch wie mit Handys heutzutage,hast kein Iphone bist du out.Hast du kein cube oder Rotwild etc bist du nichts.Ironie^^

Im Spass,ich hatte auch ein Bulls,ein Bulls-dh200 rahmen.Und ich sage,der war übelst geil.Hatte mir andere Komponenten besorgt und fand das Bike bis heute nur spitze.Such heute noch nach den rahmen.Da mein Bike mal geklaut wurde.

Mein Fazit:  Bulls ist gut,kann echt nichts schlechtes drüber sagen


----------



## SCHEIBE (23. Dezember 2010)

Sir Galahad,  Du  Brauchst  niemanden  hier  zu  beleidigen , weil kein  Recht  dazu  hast!
EINZIEGE WITZFIGUR Bist  Du!

"Sorry, aber Leute die ernsthaft meinen, dass jemand auf einem teureren  Bike, der von ihnen auf einem Bulls überholt wird, deswegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 müsste, ..."

Du  scheinst  einer  von  diese  Sorte  zusein!


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Dezember 2010)

Jungs, ihr beleidigt aus euerem Minderwertigkeitskomplex hier alle, die akzeptiertere Marken fahren als ihr, und nun müsst ihr weinen, weil euch mal jemand die mehr als verdiente Meinung sagt.

"Von einem Bulls Fahrer stehen gelassen wo gibt es den sowas "Mein Rad hat doch den schöneren Namen " Lach "

Daher nochmal: Witzfiguren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pille68 (23. Dezember 2010)

Ja und du bist unser Anführer 
Und ne Lach Nummer Sorry
Wer bring den hier Unruhe rein ?............ Doch nur Du
Mit dem Größten Minderwertigkeitskomplex ich lach mich weg Sorry 
Schreib doch was Du willst !!
Der einzige der sich hier aufregt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
und ich frage mich über was lach


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Dezember 2010)

Nee, lass mal, will ja nicht so enden:


----------



## SCHEIBE (23. Dezember 2010)

Du mochte gerne Sir  Klugs...... - zu  deine  Info , ich  habe  keine  Komplexe  obwohl  ich  Storck Adrenalin  fahre  aber  auch  andere  voll  respektiere - weil  ich  auch  die  biligere  Warianten  gefahren  habe.Hier  gibt  auch  welche  die  Marke  Cannondal  und  Storck  schlecht  "finden"  und  schlecht  machen und  zwar  konsekwent!
Interessante  weise  aber  nur  fast  eine  bestimmte  Marke  lobben.
Musste  ich  deutlicher  werden?ALSO  Sir  Galahad....Du  kannst  mich  mal!


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Dezember 2010)

Oha, sorry, nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil, ihr kriegt ja sonst noch gleich nen Herzinfarkt oder beißt eurem Bitbull in den Schwanz ...

Also: Bulls toll, ihr toll, alle die ihr überholt, müssen auf der Stelle ins Unterholz zum Brechen etc. pp.


----------



## Pille68 (23. Dezember 2010)

Scheibe lass gut sein begebe dich nicht auf sein Niveau !!
Das will er doch nur !!
Lass ihn Schwätzen er steht halt gerne im Mittelpunkt lassen wir ihm die Freude er ist Halt der Meinung Mit Geld kann mann alles kaufen hmmm 
außer natürlich Hirn ..........
Lass ihn Schwätzen den Armen !!


LASS UNS WIEDER ZUM THEMA KOMMEN !!!


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Dezember 2010)

Nein, auch Hirn. Sonst würdet ihr ja nicht Bulls fahren.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (23. Dezember 2010)

Ihr habt doch alle zu heiss geduscht.


----------



## Pille68 (23. Dezember 2010)

TTKreischwurst schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch alle zu heiss geduscht.



Ja leider ist es so Ausgeartet schade !!


----------



## biker1200 (23. Dezember 2010)

..fahre ich auch nicht, deswegen muss man hier trotzdem nicht die user beleidigen, so wie Du es in Deinem geschreibse hier die ganze zeit machst.
Finde die Nummer die du hier abziehst, ziemlich ätzend, für jemanden der sich selber "Sir" nennt und den Bikesport betreibt.

@all ... einfach ignorieren, sonst geben solche Menschen nie ruhe.


----------



## Pille68 (23. Dezember 2010)

biker1200 schrieb:


> ..fahre ich auch nicht, deswegen muss man hier trotzdem nicht die user beleidigen, so wie Du es in Deinem geschreibse hier die ganze zeit machst.
> Finde die Nummer die du hier abziehst, ziemlich ätzend, für jemanden der sich selber "Sir" nennt und den Bikesport betreibt.
> 
> @all ... einfach ignorieren, sonst geben solche Menschen nie ruhe.



 schön Gesagt sind ja hier um Spaß zu haben !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe sehr lange versucht sachlich zu sein, aber da unsre Bulls-Fans ja meinen, sie müssten alles, was mehr kostet als ihr Bike in den Bereich Eisdiele stecken und sich ausmalen, wie arg betroffen so jemand sein müsse, wenn er von ihnen überholt würde, musste ich sie mal darauf aufmerksam machen, dass sie sich so zu Witzfiguren machen. Ist nur fair finde ich.


----------



## Pille68 (23. Dezember 2010)

Sagt mal Leute das Bulls Black Adder 29 oder überhaupt 29 Bikes wie findet ihr diese entwicklung ? Lohnt es sich sowas mal Probe zu fahren?
Soll ja laut dem Video der Hammer sein !!


----------



## biker1200 (23. Dezember 2010)

Soll ja jetzt keine Therapie hier werden.
Richtig, wir sind hier um Spaß zu haben, oder uns Rat zu holen, oder Erfahrungen zu posten. Das einige das nicht verstehen (hierbei stelle ich mich auf keine Seite), ist schon schlimm genug, da muss man doch nicht in die gleiche Kerbe hauen.

Sei es drum, jedes Bike hat seine Berechtigung und ob nun Person x damit zum Eiskaffe fährt, oder Rennen ... da kann sich doch jeder selber am besten einordnen und über den Dingen stehen .... meine Meinung.


----------



## biker1200 (23. Dezember 2010)

Den 29'er kann ich noch nichts abgewinnen, egal welche Marke.


----------



## CrossX (23. Dezember 2010)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr lange versucht sachlich zu sein, aber da unsre Bulls-Fans ja meinen, sie müssten alles, was mehr kostet als ihr Bike in den Bereich Eisdiele stecken und sich ausmalen, wie arg betroffen so jemand sein müsse, wenn er von ihnen überholt würde, musste ich sie mal darauf aufmerksam machen, dass sie sich so zu Witzfiguren machen. Ist nur fair finde ich.



Ich denke als Bullsfahrer darf man sich weder was einbilden noch muss sich schämen damit rumzufahren. 
Wer mehr Geld fürs Bike hat ok, wer nicht soll halt das fahren was er für seine paar Kröten bekommt. 

Bulls fahren ist wie VW Golf fahren. Es ist solider Durchschnitt. Kein Schwein wird sich nach einem umdrehen, aber es ist allemal besser als Baumarktzeugs. 

Also was soll der Streit. Ich denke man muss die Produkte von Bulls immer mit anderen Bikes der gleichen Preisklasse vergleichen. Und ein 1000 Focus, Stevens oder sonstwas ist nicht besser als ein gleichteures Bulls. Aber auch nicht schlechter


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Dezember 2010)

Meine Rede.


----------



## Pille68 (23. Dezember 2010)

biker bist du schon mit einem gefahren ?? 
wenn ja wie ist das ?


----------



## biker1200 (23. Dezember 2010)

Gefahren nicht, hatte es in der Hand, ein Spezi. Hat mich aber gar nicht angesprochen, darum habe ich auf eine Probefahrt verzichtet und mir was anderes bestellt.

Ich will die nicht schlecht machen, wahrscheinlich habe die mehr Vorteile als man denkt, aber für mich war das schon optisch nicht ansprechend.

Kennst ja den Spruch ... was der Bauer nicht kennt....  ;-)


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Dezember 2010)

29er haben ihre vorteile, probefahren kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Dezember 2010)

Ein großes Wort gelassen ausgesprochen!

Zu dem Thema gibt es schon ein ganzes Unterforum, nur so als Tipp 

Klick mich!

Edit: Da gibt es sogar mehrere Threads über Bulls 29er.


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Dezember 2010)

nein, ist alles klein geschrieben...


----------



## freigeist (23. Dezember 2010)

köstlich... 
2 noobs, in all ihrer weisheit ..


@ M. Palin


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Dezember 2010)

stimmt, CS und ähnlich dämliches Zeug kann ich nur "noob"


----------



## Pille68 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute ma ehrlich das muss doch nicht sein so Reaktionen sind doch Doof!!
So jetzt sag ich euch mal was mein erst Rad ist ein Rotwild für 2700 Euro bin ich deshalb was besseres "nein" 
Ich Fahre das Bulls gerne vor allem auf touren !!
Mann Sollte doch annehmen das ihr aus dem pubertierendem verhalten raus seit .
Wie hier schon jemand sagte, wir sind alles Biker und haben spaß daran und im wald oder auf einer schönen Tour interessiert es keine sau was für ein Bike mann Fährt !!
Hier ging es um was ganz anderes und es ist eigendlich mega schade das es so ausgeartet ist !!

Sir Galahad Du magst ein netter Kerl sein aber mit deinem Alutech Bist Du wahrlich auch nix besonderes in der Bikerszene  
 Was ich sagen will habt einfach spaß mit euren Bikes und konzentriert euch das nächste mal einfach mehr auf das Thema  !!
Sollte ich jemandem auf den Schlipps getreten sein sorry dafür !!

Wünsche Allen ein super schönes Weihnachts Fest und einen Guten rutsch ins neue Jahr !!!  

Ps beurteile niemals einen Menschen nach seinem Fahrrad 
es könnte ein Freund werden  
In diesem sinne ................................................


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Dezember 2010)

Alter! Du hast die Frage nach den 29ers doch selbst gestellt...

Achja: Frohes fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCHEIBE (24. Dezember 2010)

Es  geht doch  nicht  um  29-er ...kapiert  keiner?War  nur  neben Frage.Ach...ja...grade  eingefallen - Frohes  Fest!................wie  peinlich!Gehe  noch  lieber  ne  kurze  Runde  drehen.


----------



## freigeist (24. Dezember 2010)

@jetpilot
"michael palin" und du waren natürlich NICHT gemeint ! 

sondern die protagonisten aus der "bulls-PR abteilung" 

so, ich werde mal mein eisdielen-bike putzen.


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Dezember 2010)

dadurch werden meine CS-Skills aber auch nicht besser. 

Und  meine eisdielen Poser-bikes sind geputzt...


----------



## Pille68 (24. Dezember 2010)

Wir wissen doch alle wer gemeint war !!! 
Aber ich kann dich beruhigen auch im Jahre 2011 wird sich dein ........ nicht steigern....


Und noch mal zur Erinnerung ich habe mit dem scheiß nicht angefangen und es gibt noch mehr die ihr Bulls gerne fahren !! 
und ma ehrlich was ist euer Problem könnt ihr auch noch was anderes  außer user beleidigen !!
schade würde euch gerne ma live treffen und eine schöne Trans Alp oder einen Marathon Fahren um fest zu stellen 
wer hier der Noop ist lach 
Ist was anderes wie einen 3 Kilometer Hügel runter zu fahren bis zur Eisdiele....

Ps.. wenn Du es gelesen Hättest Wüstest du das ich noch ein Rotwild Fahre und du hast dein Eisdielen Bike nicht ma gepostet Lach ................


----------



## TTKreischwurst (24. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Und  meine eisdielen Poser-bikes sind geputzt...


Dann lass uns damit vor der nächsten Eisdiele posen gehen. Ja, natürlich jetzt, wann denn sonst.






(mtb-forum.eu)


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Dezember 2010)

> Ist was anderes wie einen 3 Kilometer Hügel runter zu fahren bis zur Eisdiele....


also is downhill jetzt für noobs oder wie jetzt?


----------



## Pille68 (25. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> also is downhill jetzt für noobs oder wie jetzt?



Ich finde das hier  keiner ein Noop ist, sondern das jeder Spaß an dem haben soll was er macht !!
Auch wenn ich in einigen Augen einer bin ist mir das egal,ich finde es nur schade das man hier so miteinander umgehen muss bin eigentlich hier um spaß zu haben und neue Leute kennen zu lernen, die das gleiche machen wie ich ...... " GERNE BIKEN"........ 
Es wird immer verschiedene Meinungen geben jeder hat seine eigene und deshalb kann man trotzdem normal mit einander umgehen 
Jet Du magst in deinem bereich ein Guter Fahrer sein und ein netter Kerl denke ich ma aber hast du in deinem privat leben einmal erlebt das ein fremder kam und zu dir sagte " hey Du noop Du kannst ja ma gar nix "..??
Glaube ich nicht und vor allem Hätte er es nicht von deinem Bike abhängig gemacht was du fährst 

Ich habe Spaß andere Spaß haben und gemeinsam Biken is noch Geiler !!
So ich hoffe ich konnte dir deine frage beantworten !!


----------



## biker1200 (25. Dezember 2010)

...sein ihr immer noch nicht zurück beim Topic

...was isssen mit fest der liebe und so 

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN


----------



## Pille68 (25. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche ich Dir auch Biker !!
UND ALLEN ANDEREN AUCH UND EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH INS JAHR 2011......
BLEIBT ALLE GESUND


----------



## derhall (15. Mai 2011)

Pille68 schrieb:


> Erst mal danke für die Herzliche Begrüßung
> Ja also die Austattung der Schaltung ,felgen ,Reifen alles top bis Auf die Bremse die ich Erfolgreich reklamiert habe und habe mir eine Shimano XT drauf machen lassen !!
> 
> Was den rahmen angeht , Cube oder scott stellen doch auch massen von Rahmen her oder deswegen leidet die Qualität doch auch nicht ?
> ...


Hab mir 2009 das copperhead2 von bulls zugelegt,nach ca. 11 Monaten Rahmenbruch! Hab dann als ersatz den 2010er copperhead3 Rahmen bekommen-bis heute gut mit zufrieden!- ist ja auch wesentlich hochwertiger:mehrfach konifizierte Rohre,geschliffene Nähte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackAdderTeam (30. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ganz neu hier und auch nur per Zufall auf das Forum gestoßen, weil ich nach Daten und Erfahrungen zu meinem neuen Bike, dem Bulls Black Adder Team, gesucht habe.

Ich persönlich denke, dass Bulls nicht besser oder schlechter ist als Canondale oder Scott oder ähnliches. Scott ist schon lange nicht mehr das, was es mal war und bei Canondale zahlt man auch sehr viel den Namen. Zumal die meines Wissens nach auch mittlerweile im fernen Osten fertigen lassen und nicht mehr in den USA produzieren.

Bulls kann aber einfach nicht "schlecht" sein, wenn man sich mal die Erfolge ansieht, die zum Beispiel ein Karl Platt mit dem Rad erfahren hat oder auch das ganze Bulls Team. Sowas schafft man nicht mit schlechtem Material.

Was die ZEG Händler angeht, da gibt es sicher, wie bei allen Händlern, gute und schlechte. Also kein Grund, kein Bulls zu kaufen.

Ich war auf der Suche nach einem leichten Rad. Hatte mich für das Copperhead 3 plus als Vorjahresmodell interessiert und dann zufällig zwischen vielen anderen Bikes ein Black Adder Team aus dem Jahr 2009 entdeckt. Das Rad war schon stark reduziert aber durch ein wenig Verhandlung konnte ich den Preis noch weiter drücken. 

Wenn man bedenkt dass das aktuelle Modell 4.500,- kostet und ich für meins nun 2.200,- hingelegt habe, dann denke ich kann man von einem echten Schnäppchen reden.

VOLLE XTR Ausstattung, Carbonrahmen, Carbonlenker und Carbon Sattelstütze. Rock Shox SID World Cup Gabel, Rocket Ron Bereifung... Alles nur vom feinsten, mehr geht einfach nicht!
Für ein Scott oder Canondale mit der Ausstattung wären locker 5.000,- fällig gewesen.

Das Rad ist auf jeden Fall jeden Cent wert und ich kann es nur uneingeschränkt weiter empfehlen!!!


----------



## Neo24 (8. Juli 2020)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Das ist hier ja inzwischen genauso plemplem wie die "mit meinem Downhiller bergauf einen TdF-Sieger überholt" Threads. Der erstere platzt nach den 100 Überholmetern, der letztere trainiert eben konsequent GA1.
> 
> Oder wie der Golffahrer begeistert den Porsche überholt, dessen Fahrer grad mal länger geschäftlich telefonieren muss oder nach dem 1000sten Geschäftskilometer an dem Tag müde ist und daher mal nicht Vollgas fahren will.
> 
> ...




Was bist du denn für einer, bist der beste Beweis, das bei einigen Verhütung geholfen hätte..
Bulls Copperhead 3, top Bike, ständig Testsieger..


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Juli 2020)

9 Jahre zu spät . . .


----------

